# disease on plum tree ?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found many leaves on our "wild plum" tree looking like the ones in picture below. We have had a lot of rain this spring. We have also had "black rot" on our grapes. Could this, also, be "black rot"?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Hmmm..looks kind of like insect feeding damage. My little plum tree just suddenly died on me


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Tiempo, I thought it was insects too until I noticed the holes are showing up where the little yellow spots were. I will spray it tonight for insects and see if that helps.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Looks like flea beetle damage to me. try this link, its for pictures of flea beetle damage, see if they don't look about the same. If so, there isn't likely to be enough damage to worry ab out, BUT, Rotenone is the recommended insecticide.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=flea+beetle+damage+leaves&cp=25&safe=off&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1366&bih=638&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi[/ame]


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the link Zong. Yes that is what it must be as leaves look like some of those pics.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had the same thing on my plum tree here in Southern CA. If you look closely, you'll probably see a tiny little worm/slug type of insect. Go out early in the morning and you'll see them feeding with the dew. I squish them whenever I see them, but you'll never wipe them out unless you spray. However, good news is that they don't seem to bother the plums. They just make the foliage look ugly.
Hope this helps,


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Every bit of information I receive helps, Kaiser. I am still quite a novice at gardening fruits as well as vegies. There is always something going on I have not encountered. I really benefit from you wonderful people on this forum. Thanks to all.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 8, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> ...There is always something going on I have not encountered.


So true! If it wasn't for other's input/thoughts/suggestions, I'd have made even more errors with my gardening!

Good luck!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I sprayed and then it rained; so I sprayed again! Both plum trees are looking better now and David was actually able to find "one" ripe little plum on the Methley. He washed it well and ate it right there ... He said it was dark red inside and real deliciously sweet. (I am wondering if there isn't a way to get next year's plums to grow larger. Any suggestions?)


----------

